# Confused...hamster...for sale or not for sale?



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just seen this on ebay...absoulte no mention of a hamster...but a picture dedicated to him and the cage apparently is "in need of a loving home"? What do people think? Am tempted to report?

hamster cage on eBay (end time 18-Apr-10 20:31:39 BST)

xx


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah - crafty so and so's - i think the hamster is for sale...else why post pictures?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes I agree...well have asked them...will see what they say. xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Is it just me or does that look like a preggers girlie??


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Do you think so? maybe thats why they are trying to sell?


----------



## God (Feb 8, 2010)

I think that cage is awful and the hamster does look rather round, but the timestamp on the photo is in 2005:confused1:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

God said:


> I think that cage is awful and the hamster does look rather round, but the timestamp on the photo is in 2005:confused1:


Very strange. Tho they may not have changed the date on it. They may not use it that often


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

It looks to have the scent glands on its hips, is it just males that have those?


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

If they are selling the hamster, I wouldn't suggest reporting it. A lot of the time they "get rid" of the hamster in cruel ways, like just throwing it out in the woods, to see if it survives, and I've heard of them throwing them in the trash too.
If the hamster is for sale, hopefully they will get a new, loving owner


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have to agree with Ash, I dont report live animals to ebay any more for exactly that reason, I do put them on here if I spot them then at least it has a chance of finding a good home.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

They have edited the auction now...hamster NOT for sale! :thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Am afraid I think she is...

"yes but cant list animals she is 6 months old and
neds a new home as my boys are terrorising her..poor
sod"

This was the reply i got....but now i want her...am feeling so sorry for her!!! Scrap the crappy cage!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Poor girlie 

Hope she gets a good home

Oh and  tdm!! I was right about her being a girl :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Am afraid I think she is...
> 
> "yes but cant list animals she is 6 months old and
> neds a new home as my boys are terrorising her..poor
> ...


I wonder what they are going to do if they sell the cage and they still have the hamster in it. I wish it was nearer, I couldnt keep it permanently but I would see it got to a good home.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

I only live about an hour away but oh said im not allowed a hamster


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Poor girlie
> 
> Hope she gets a good home
> 
> Oh and  tdm!! I was right about her being a girl :lol:


Well duhhhhh, if I say a rodent is a certain sex its almost certainly gonna be the opposite of what I said. HAve you read none of my previous posts :lol:.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Well duhhhhh, if I say a rodent is a certain sex its almost certainly gonna be the opposite of what I said. Hve you read none of my previous posts :lol:.


Only a few :lol: :lol:


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

ahhh im not to far away and would love to help, but 1 i dnt have another cage to replace tht cage and 2 no space for a new cage


----------



## Js-23 (Apr 9, 2010)

It does say cage only hamster not included. Perhaps the date on the photo is from a time they had a hamster? Doubtful it's the hamster for sale tbf


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Js-23 said:


> It does say cage only hamster not included. Perhaps the date on the photo is from a time they had a hamster? Doubtful it's the hamster for sale tbf


They have sent a message to Niki87 to say the hamster needs to be homed but they cant advertise it on ebay as its against their rules.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

It's a six month old female and is included with the cage


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Aww, poor thing, she does look as if she's pregnant aswell. If I were in the UK I would travel to get her, so I could at least find her a home.

niki87, could you please tell her about pets4homes, or preloved, or gumtree, where she could get money for the cage, and also advertise the animal.

ETA: If anyone does take her on here, you could buy a cheap cage on ebay, theres a few imacs, cambridges, and zoozones on right now, all for under 10 pounds.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Aww, poor thing, she does look as if she's pregnant aswell. If I were in the UK I would travel to get her, so I could at least find her a home.
> 
> niki87, could you please tell her about pets4homes, or preloved, or gumtree, where she could get money for the cage, and also advertise the animal.
> 
> ETA: If anyone does take her on here, you could buy a cheap cage on ebay, theres a few imacs, cambridges, and zoozones on right now, all for under 10 pounds.


Wish I could take her i really do. Will tell her about those sites like you said. xx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I could rescue her if she met me in Bath... but I don't think I'm going to have space for another hamster in the car when I move back home again


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Someone please rescue her I really want to but I can't fit another in the car


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Someone please rescue her I really want to but I can't fit another in the car


Its really frustrating cos if she was nearer I would take her and find her a good home, surely someone nearer can take her teporarilly, please folks get your thinking caps on.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I have emailed and said I will take her if she can meet me in Bath... I can't get to where she lives though as I don't drive and its well over an hour away 

So will wait and see what she says! Hopefully there is someone nearer though but if not I will have to squeeze him/her in the car somewhere lol


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> I have emailed and said I will take her if she can meet me in Bath... I can't get to where she lives though as I don't drive and its well over an hour away
> 
> So will wait and see what she says! Hopefully there is someone nearer though but if not I will have to squeeze him/her in the car somewhere lol


Fingers crossed hun, but be prepared she does look large and therfore might be pregnant.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah..... I wonder how long they have had her for? I'll ask that if she emails back. But if shes pregnant then she needs a home even more desperately 

This forum is a bad influence! I want to save all the animals lol


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

She replied saying she doesn't drive so can't get to Bath... even though I don't drive either and I live about 3 times as far away and I was prepared to get the train


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> She replied saying she doesn't drive so can't get to Bath... even though I don't drive either and I live about 3 times as far away and I was prepared to get the train


Her reason for 'getting rid' said it all though really, If my kids were terrorising an animal in my care I would be correcting the childrens behaviour and not getting rid of the animal.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Her reason for 'getting rid' said it all though really, If my kids were terrorising an animal in my care I would be correcting the childrens behaviour and not getting rid of the animal.


I've said that I can get to Frome train station (the town she lives) as I've noticed there is a direct train....


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> I've said that I can get to Frome train station (the town she lives) as I've noticed there is a direct train....


Awwww hun you are such a lovely person, I know how you feel, I kept looking at her picture in the advert and imagining what would become of her. Whether you get her or not Im sending you some rep cos you really deserve it.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Awwww hun you are such a lovely person, I know how you feel, I kept looking at her picture in the advert and imagining what would become of her. Whether you get her or not Im sending you some rep cos you really deserve it.


Hopefully she can be bothered to WALK to the train station


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I hope you get her hun xx

I would love to have her 

Fancy a long car ride gil?? :lol:

Rep for you flissy


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the rep... I haven't done anything yet though lol! In the second pic her face looks so cute 

Is it possible that shes just fat from lack of excercise? As in the second pic the wheel looks smaller than her!! Her face is so cute though! I want the woman to hurry up and reply


----------



## Debo (Feb 14, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Her reason for 'getting rid' said it all though really, If my kids were terrorising an animal in my care I would be correcting the childrens behaviour and not getting rid of the animal.


My thoughts exactly. I have two little boys but they adore animals and know to be very gentle and kind towards them BECAUSE I have taught them that's the right behaviour and they've copied the way I am with animals. I would be devastated if my boys were mean to animals. They even know not to chase pigeons like most other children do because it is MEAN!

This is breaking my heart, that poor little hammy


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Debo said:


> My thoughts exactly. I have two little boys but they adore animals and know to be very gentle and kind towards them BECAUSE I have taught them that's the right behaviour and they've copied the way I am with animals. I would be devastated if my boys were mean to animals. They even know not to chase pigeons like most other children do because it is MEAN!
> 
> This is breaking my heart, that poor little hammy


I know and its stupid that shes brought her children a hamster but doesn't really seem to care about what happens to it  I hope I can get her even though I have no idea how I will take her back to Kent but I'll find a way somehow...


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

:confused1:this is the response i got when i messaged her off ebay


its for the cage only the hamster just happens to 
be in it.. plus its not preg and its a male 
hamster..and it all stats in listing hamster cage 
only

thank you very much..


- 2924_piercing


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

blade100 said:


> :confused1:this is the response i got when i messaged her off ebay
> 
> its for the cage only the hamster just happens to
> be in it.. plus its not preg and its a male
> ...


Did you ask if it was pregnant or has she been reading this thread .


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I still haven't got a reply... she must be ignoring me


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Did you ask if it was pregnant or has she been reading this thread .


yeh i asked her if it was female cuz it looks pregnant.and that is the response i was given.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I still haven't had a reply at all when did she reply to you? I want to know  But I don't see how me meeting her at the train station in the town she lives in would be a problem for her I'm sure she can at least do that lol


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I still haven't had a reply at all when did she reply to you? I want to know  But I don't see how me meeting her at the train station in the town she lives in would be a problem for her I'm sure she can at least do that lol


I got a reply yesterday evening from her.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh ok hopefully she will reply tomorrow  Poor hammy


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It now clearly says the hamster is not for sale.

Liz


----------



## Debo (Feb 14, 2009)

lizward said:


> It now clearly says the hamster is not for sale.
> 
> Liz


That's because she has removed that information because it's against eBay rules. If she's selling only the cage, what's going to happen to the hamster???


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow so much has happened on this thread!! 

Flissy...I am so pleased you're going for her. I wish I could! But I will be very happy to know she has been to a good home. Last response I got was 

"its 4 the cage only hamster just happens to be in
there at the time"

Just glad she is being sensible and giving her to a home where she will be loved. I agree with TDM...if a child terrorises a pet surely you would correct the child...not punish the pet...oh well.

So glad ppl feel the same. xx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I hope I can go and get him/her, I don't know what will happen to it otherwise


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

niki87 said:


> "yes but cant list animals *she* is 6 months old and
> neds a new home as my boys are terrorising *her*..poor
> sod"





blade100 said:


> :confused1:this is the response i got when i messaged her off ebay
> 
> its for the cage only the hamster just happens to
> be in it.. plus its not preg and its a *male*
> ...


So is the hamster male or female??


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol I know what will happen...I have fallen "victim" to it before. Someone was giving away 2 glass tanks (proper 3 shelved ones!!!) and 1 bin cage and 2 wire cages...for free. Turns out 2 of the cages had hamsters in...and my bf went to pic them up so found out after he picked them up lol!!! 

Am laughing only cos I love them all and felt like it was christmas...but seriously I am worried for this hamster.

I don't wanna reply again cos I want you to take her and I don't want her to just get rid before. xx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah I'll see if she replies tomorrow..... I hope she does  I don't particularly want the cage though lol. Although I don't have a spare cage with me at the moment cos I sent them all home with my mum yesterday, so I only have 2 rotastak bits left


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

No but getting a cage MORE suitable won't be too hard. I think the main prob is the lack of love this hammy is receiving...so one prob at a time.

Please keep me updated!!!! xx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

niki87 said:


> No but getting a cage MORE suitable won't be too hard. I think the main prob is the lack of love this hammy is receiving...so one prob at a time.
> 
> Please keep me updated!!!! xx


No... my 2 syrians both have hamster heaven cages so I would feel bad him/her having a smaller cage 

I want to get a reply so I know one way or another....


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh yes my syrian girl is in a huge leon cage and believe in big cages...i only meant i think she needs to be out of there...then worry about the cage. xx


----------



## Debo (Feb 14, 2009)

Flissy said:


> So is the hamster male or female??


Weird!

Either she's lying (and the hamster IS female and pregnant) or she's a bit thick.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Oh yes my syrian girl is in a huge leon cage and believe in big cages...i only meant i think she needs to be out of there...then worry about the cage. xx


Yeah well anything would probably be better than the one shes in at the moment! 



Debo said:


> Weird!
> 
> Either she's lying (and the hamster IS female and pregnant) or she's a bit thick.


That's what I thought  I really shouldn't be getting another hamster whilst I'm still at uni as the ones I have already take up my mums car but I don't want to leave him/her... and I'm sure I can figure something out.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Debo said:


> Weird!
> 
> Either she's lying (and the hamster IS female and pregnant) or she's a bit thick.


I have no idea!!! To me she has been female...but to blade when she asked she was suddenly a he.

xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> I have no idea!!! To me she has been female...but to blade when she asked she was suddenly a he.
> 
> xx


Ahhh sex changing rodents, it happens to me all the time.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Flissy said:


> So is the hamster male or female??


I believe it is in fact female. They have removed the last pictures, which were just the hamster, and I don't recall seeing any male parts. Also one of her sides is bulging out, unlike the other, and that happens in many pregnant rodents. If she is pregnant, it won't be much longer until theres babies.
Hopefully Flissy gets a reply, if not theres only 16 hours left.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Ahhh sex changing rodents, it happens to me all the time.


Lol!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol::lol::lol:



ashleighhhhh said:


> I believe it is in fact female. They have removed the last pictures, which were just the hamster, and I don't recall seeing any male parts. Also one of her sides is bulging out, unlike the other, and that happens in many pregnant rodents. If she is pregnant, it won't be much longer until theres babies.
> Hopefully Flissy gets a reply, if not theres only 16 hours left.


I really really hope so. Please keep us updated Flissy. xx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I've still had no reply...


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

flissy could you not just bid on the cage that way she will have to meet you at the train station and then you can contact her before you arrange meet up and ask her if the hamster comes with the cage and then you can pay for her at the station.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

blade100 said:


> flissy could you not just bid on the cage that way she will have to meet you at the train station and then you can contact her before you arrange meet up and ask her if the hamster comes with the cage and then you can pay for her at the station.


Yeah I was thinking that... I'll see if she replies before the auction ends


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

awww i wish i could take the wee hammy! but I live in scotland and already barely fit my pets in the car!! hope wee hamster gets a new home! is there anyone who is close? they could pick her up and then sorta pass her along if u know what i mean just to get her away from that person! x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I can see that someone has bid - is it anyone on here??


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Not me hun....have noticed the lone pic of the hamster has gone?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Flissy have you won the auction? xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Did Flissy bid on it?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh sorry its not finished. Good luck on it!!! xx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I haven't bid - I'm a bit confused about what to do at the moment  I want to know if the bidder knows that there is a hamster included!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes I perfectly understand that. Is such a confusing situation overall. Worried that by the time the cage goes there may be no hamster!! Though if she isn't replying i dont know what anyone can do. xx


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't think the bidder knows, as they have bid after the post has changed.
Theres only about 2 hours and 20 minutes left. If someone can they should bid on it now.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I've just sent her another message asking if the hamster still comes with the cage. Hopefully she will reply about meeting at the station, if not theres not really any way I can pick it up


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> I don't think the bidder knows, as they have bid after the post has changed.
> Theres only about 2 hours and 20 minutes left. If someone can they should bid on it now.


Yes I am tempted to bid for Flissy or whoever is nearer...only cos I have the email sent from her ebay account clearly staing the hamster is part of the purchase.



Flissy said:


> I've just sent her another message asking if the hamster still comes with the cage. Hopefully she will reply about meeting at the station, if not theres not really any way I can pick it up


Let me know! I'm sorry uve been dragged into this...emotionally i mean! xx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Yes I am tempted to bid for Flissy or whoever is nearer...only cos I have the email sent from her ebay account clearly staing the hamster is part of the purchase.
> 
> Let me know! I'm sorry uve been dragged into this...emotionally i mean! xx


I just hate it when people don't reply! I'm not sure I'd be able to keep him/her if I do go but I'll cross that bridge when or if I come to it


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Can no one bid? I don't think theres anyone near enough on here, sadly 
Only 47 minutes left


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

ahh im only like a hr away from frome but i don't drive, and i dnt have a ebay accont or any money! bad timess x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok peeps...I think i will bid...i feel a wee bit responsible now. But I'm in Manchester so I cannot go down there. But Flissy or Emmiiee...do you think you can get her? Emmiiee...if things aren't working with you Flissy...obv i will pay the ebay thing...but will you be able to get a train down or something...don't know how it works down there. xx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Emmiiee, the train from bristol goes to Frome - as thats the way I was going to go from Cheltenham (Cheltenham-Bristol-Frome)


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

yess bid mum said we can get it, if non-one else can, but we can't collect it till wednesday!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Brill! Argh someone wants it too though...am trying xx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Who won? I wonder who else wanted it!


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

eeek did u get it x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Was someone else on here bidding??? I have just lost it!!! I'm gonna try for just the hammy now! Am truly gutted though. xx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

It wasn't me bidding - I'm thinking of sending an email saying if the winning bidder doesn't want the hamster then I can take it.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Aww i think it was a bloke bidding his history on ebbay was all xbox games etc!  gutted u lost out, reli hope the hammy is not included as they said it was x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Now she's emailed me saying she lives near the station........why is she telling me now lol


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

hmm tht is very strange!!!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I've said that if the winning bidder doesn't want the hamster then I will take it - I can't do anything more than that


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

At least she knows there is a home for the hamster now Flissy, so she is much less likely to 'dispose' of the poor thing.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

:scared: It went for £10.50 :scared:


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> :scared: It went for £10.50 :scared:


I no went from £1.04 to 10:50 in minuites! lol

and off topic, ive just noticed one of ur rabbit the black,white and grey strippy one is identical to one of mine! i mean litrally identical lol!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> At least she knows there is a home for the hamster now Flissy, so she is much less likely to 'dispose' of the poor thing.


I hope the hamster is ok


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I know I am relying on this bloody dongle!!! Is so slow...so I started bidding when it was £1...then it kept jumping...id typed £15 in but by the time my comp loaded it it had already ended!! Am gutted. Have emailed the owner to say that I am interested in the hamster and a cage is no prob. Have given my email and mobile. Etc etc etc. But I hope you get her Flissy!  Can't believe how much this has gotten to me. Poor hamster. xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> I no went from £1.04 to 10:50 in minuites! lol
> 
> and off topic, ive just noticed one of ur rabbit the black,white and grey strippy one is identical to one of mine! i mean litrally identical lol!


awwww hehe my Jacob baby


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok now Ive just received this...am so confused...

"sorry the hamster is now gone as we had so many
complaints about putting her on ebay so we took
her to bath cats and dogs home on friday as we
changed this in the listing too

sorry but we thought it was for the best as we
did not want any more hassle from ebayers.."


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Ok now Ive just received this...am so confused...
> 
> "sorry the hamster is now gone as we had so many
> complaints about putting her on ebay so we took
> ...


......what


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Just had a loook at that pet place in Bath and it looks very nice.... I hope she did actually take the hamster there and that it gets a nice new home


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

A cat and dog home, surly they wudnt take it


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok well as long as the story is true it is not such a bad ending. Though i wish she could have got a loving home for herself. Am surprised if they did though...they obv were not caring when the hamster was going to an unknown bidder on ebay. Grrr this makes me v angry  and sad :frown: too. xx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I hope it is true... nothing we can do though we tried our best 

I just don't understand how they got to Bath cats and dog centre or wahtever even though she said she didn't have a car so couldn't meet me in Bath for me to pick up the hamster 

I am going to really hope that they took the hamster to the rescue centre, as it looks like a really nice one


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I hope it is true... nothing we can do though we tried our best
> 
> I just don't understand how they got to Bath cats and dog centre or wahtever even though she said she didn't have a car so couldn't meet me in Bath for me to pick up the hamster
> 
> I am going to really hope that they took the hamster to the rescue centre, as it looks like a really nice one


Might ring it in the morning. But i agree...everyone has responded amazingly to this. Thank you Flissy and Emmiiee particularly for practical help. xx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Might ring it in the morning. But i agree...everyone has responded amazingly to this. Thank you Flissy and Emmiiee particularly for practical help. xx


I'm sorry that it didn't work out 

I am going to keep an eye out on their website, they have a similar syrian on there at the moment but shes been there since March so it must be a different one


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I'm sorry that it didn't work out
> 
> I am going to keep an eye out on their website, they have a similar syrian on there at the moment but shes been there since March so it must be a different one


Might be same. Yeah keep an eye on it.

Good thing...i didnt end up with that crappy cage!!!!!  :thumbup: xx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

can i just say good on you all for trying xxx


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I was stressed out all day, because I didn't know what was going to happen to the poor thing. The future isn't looking too bright for the hamster though, mainly because she said that she couldn't meet Flissy in Bath, for the cage, yet she brought the hamster there?? 
I hope she really did. 

Niki, if you could you should ring up the rescue place, just so we know if the hamster is safe.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> can i just say good on you all for trying xxx


Everyone did amazingly!



ashleighhhhh said:


> I was stressed out all day, because I didn't know what was going to happen to the poor thing. The future isn't looking too bright for the hamster though, mainly because she said that she couldn't meet Flissy in Bath, for the cage, yet she brought the hamster there??
> I hope she really did.
> 
> Niki, if you could you should ring up the rescue place, just so we know if the hamster is safe.


Yeah i am gutted now we don't know. Though how true it is im not sure...im hoping that was the story for me and Flissy might still get contacted.

Will ring later and let you know. xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Flaming brilliant!!!!!!!!!!

Guess who has not turned up at the Bath cats and dogs home????!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I rang them this morning and they have no record of a hamster then.

Am back to writing to her owner now! This is really torturing me. Poor poor hamster! xx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Flaming brilliant!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Guess who has not turned up at the Bath cats and dogs home????!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I thought that was probably the case  But I was hoping she was telling the truth anyway


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

me too. Am gutted. xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

This takes the biscuit...she won't even give her away even though she's admitted now lying. Last message i received off her.

"hi we gave the ppl the choice of having the
hamster who won the cage and was going to give it
to the cats and dog home if they did not want
her..but she went to a very nice family who had a
little girl and she fell in love with her...so she
went to a very loving home

thank you for your interest and sorry for the
confusion

all the best in finding one

thanx "


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

niki87 said:


> This takes the biscuit...she won't even give her away even though she's admitted now lying. Last message i received off her.
> 
> "hi we gave the ppl the choice of having the
> hamster who won the cage and was going to give it
> ...


Sorry but WTF???

I still think she's lying.........


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Sorry but WTF???
> 
> I still think she's lying.........


Much as I wish you were wrong Flissy and she has found a loving home I think youve got a point, unfortunately I think as soon as the seller realised the buyer didnt want the hamster she was 'disposed' of, I hope we are wrong though.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Much as I wish you were wrong Flissy and she has found a loving home I think youve got a point, unfortunately I think as soon as the seller realised the buyer didnt want the hamster she was 'disposed' of, I hope we are wrong though.


There's always hope 

She could have just let me go and get her, I sent a message saying that if the buyer didn't want the hamster then I could give it a home


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Much as I wish you were wrong Flissy and she has found a loving home I think youve got a point, unfortunately I think as soon as the seller realised the buyer didnt want the hamster she was 'disposed' of, I hope we are wrong though.


I agree. It's so frustrating. I can't even contact the buyer. All we can do is hope she contacts you Flissy or hope buer doesnt collect and the item is relisted. xx


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I knew her stories didn't match up :cursing:

My stomache has just sunk, I was really wishing that the poor thing had gone to a lovely home. All we can do now is hope she's ok. It really sucks when you can't save the ones that need it the most


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

how can people be so selfish?! why would u lie about that and prevent the hamster getting a loving home just to keep up appearances or "pretend" that you are better than you actually are!! makes my blood boil!!!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

lolabloob said:


> how can people be so selfish?! why would u lie about that and prevent the hamster getting a loving home just to keep up appearances or "pretend" that you are better than you actually are!! makes my blood boil!!!!!


Exactly. It wasn't like financially she was missing out...I mean the buyer was only interested in the cage! So someone else could have had the hamster. 

xx


----------

